# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اطلب من اللي بعدك وجبة من المطعم...

## معاذ ملحم

اعزائنا زوار مطعم ملحم أهلا وسهلا بكم في هذا المطعم المتواضع 

نرحب بكم ونقدم لكم أشهى المأكولات اللذيذه ...


اللعبه كالاتي : 

كل واحد منا بيطلب من العضو اللي بعدووو صورة وجبه متلا صورة فلافل أو حمص أو قدسية أو  مسبحه أو فول ... أو أي وجبة بتخطر على بالك 

نبدا على بركة الله افتتاح المطعم ....

فأهلا وسهلا بكم مرة تانيه 

******************************

بدي من العضو اللي بعدب فلافل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وجبة شورما سوبر جاج طبعا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عبدالله اكتب اسم الوجبة 

+ صورة للوجبه 

هادي شرط من شروط اللعبه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاااااااااااي وجبة شاورما جاج 

******************




*************************************************

بدي من اللي بعدي كاسة شاي

----------


## تاج النساء

وهاي احلى كاسة اشي



بدي صحن فتوش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أحلى صحن فتوش لعيونك 


سدر منسف جاج مش لحمة

----------


## بياض الثلج

أكل يا معاذ :SnipeR (7): شكلك جوعان :Icon29: 

بدي أنا كباب جاج وشيش من تركيا المركزي اللي بالنصر :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## العالي عالي

[IMG]http://chaatstreet.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/beef_kebab_*****d.jpg[/IMG]



انا بدي ملوخية وصحن رز مع الجاج ولا تنسي المقبلات

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [IMG]http://chaatstreet.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/beef_kebab_*****d.jpg[/IMG]



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي زاكي الهي حد يقرب :Copy Of Az3ar: 




> انا بدي ملوخية وصحن رز مع الجاج  ولا تنسي المقبلات



هئة ما في نام خفيف :Icon29:

----------


## العالي عالي

بدي الغدا  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بدي الغدا


هئة يعني هئة  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

ماشي يا هناء 
كل شي بوقت حلو :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عالي انتا اطلب و انا بلبيلك الطلب ان شاء الله

----------


## العالي عالي

حبيبي معاذ

بدي ملوخية مع رز ومقبلات

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ماشي يا هناء 
> كل شي بوقت حلو


مهو يا خالو الملوخية بمنطقة السودان وانابخليفة منو ين اروح اجيبلك عاد  :SnipeR (7): 

فـ هئة يعني هئة 

معاذ اذا بدك تجيبله جيبلي انا كمان  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## باريسيا

*بياض شو قصتك مع العالي*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *بياض شو قصتك مع العالي*



هئة يعني هئة ما تقنعيني  :Icon29:

----------


## باريسيا

خلص عالي انا بحضرلك ملوخية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ملوخيه :



و هاي الرز : 



والمقبلات :




وصحتين وعافيه  للجميع :

بدي منسف + ببسي + ماء

----------


## العالي عالي

*يلي انا بستنا بس لا تطولي لاني جوعان
*

----------


## العالي عالي

والله انك كبير يا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا طلبت :: وما حد نفذ طلبي 

هلأ بزعل  ......... :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

له انا راح اجيبلك احلى منسف وبيبسي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يلا خلينا نشوووف + ماء 

اوكي حبيبي محمد

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]




انت بتأمر با مان
[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلم يا غالي ما بتقصر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدي خاروف محشي اوكي دبرو حالكم

----------


## العالي عالي

اوف مرة وحدة خاروف محشي :SnipeR (60):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدي منسف + منسف +ماء + بيبسي +سندويشات اي اشي + تسالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اوف مرة وحدة خاروف محشي


ما بطلعلي يعني انا زعلت خلص  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## الوسادة

*طيب انت يا تحية اتنازل لزغلول محشي 
و انتي يا بنت الشديفات شيلي المنسف صح انا بحبو بس بحب آكله اما اعزم عليه لا هههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منسف 



ماء

----------


## candle of dark

*[align=center]انا هلأ مو جوعانه شكرا للخدمات...بس ياريت ميرندا حمضيات بس[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *طيب انت يا تحية اتنازل لزغلول محشي* 
> *و انتي يا بنت الشديفات شيلي المنسف صح انا بحبو بس بحب آكله اما اعزم عليه لا هههههههههههه*


اتنازل لأ مش ممكن بدي خاروف محشي

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## الوسادة

*يييييييييييييي زعلت البنت خلص خلص الله بعيني اتفضلي 
اطلعي اطلعي الرز مو مبين من كتر اللحمة آه انا بس اعزم بكرم ههههههههه ( اتزكرت حدا ) اتفضلي استازتنا الرائعة 




بس هادي المي ما دخلت راسي بس يللا 





و التسالي 

*

----------


## الوسادة

* و لا تزعل يا تحية بنت الشديفات مو احسن منك 

*

----------


## الوسادة

*و هلأ  كاندل اتفضلي 



انا خلص لليوم الميزانية بح*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> * و لا تزعل يا تحية بنت الشديفات مو احسن منك* 
> 
> **


 
هذا هسه بتسميه خاورف مش مبين رجليه من راسه على كل حال يسلموا إيديكي اتفضلي معاي

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]يسلمو يسلمو يا حلوه كتيييييير طيبه[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *و هلأ كاندل اتفضلي* 
> 
> **
> 
> *انا خلص لليوم الميزانية بح*


خلص شباب وسادة طفرت وفلست يلي بدو اشي هي معاذ موجود  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## الوسادة

> هذا هسه بتسميه خاورف مش مبين رجليه من راسه على كل حال يسلموا إيديكي اتفضلي معاي



هههههههههههههههه الله يسامحك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (28):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو وسادة معاذ شو هاي الطبخه يلي طالبها (احرجتني ) هاي طبخه من وين يعني ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هاي الطبخه .... مخصصه للشباب و البنات اللي بيستحوا كثير ....  :Icon29: 

شو رايك تجربيها

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
جربتها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12): 

بدي نسكافيه 

 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طير جيب بطيخ احسن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههههههههه


بحكي لو سمحتي بدي نسكافيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدك نسكافيه يا بعد عمري هز طولك وجيب لحالك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا عبدالله ........

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي سم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> بحكي لو سمحتي بدي نسكافيه


تكرم بس ما معي فكه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> 


 
والله انك زووووق .... وشكرا إلك غلبتك معاااي

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي سم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاي السم :

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا عبدالله ........


له يا حبي كلشي ولا زعلك وهي أحلى نسكافيه لعيونك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ثانكس عبدالله ..... والله انك زووووق 


 :SnipeR (28):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهي أرجيله عشان تحشش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ياعمي صاحب كيف 

اسمع جيبها معك بكرة على شان نأرجل بمدينة الحسن 

اوكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان بالبيت ما عندي أرجيله بصراحة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا بدي ستربس ويا ريت من ال جولدن سبون  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي برجر من kfc

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا حج بدي كنافه من عند حبيبه ممكن ناعمة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عبدالله انا طلبت قبلك ....... بدي برجر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عبدالله انا طلبت قبلك ....... بدي برجر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب وين الكنافه يا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بعدين بجيبلك كنافه .....

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بعدين بجيبلك كنافه .....


شو بعدين لأ هيك غش  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بدي فلافل من الكلحة :Eh S(14):

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي تبولة

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي وجبة برياني مع ببسي مع كاسه كوكتيل 

وشكرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هي طلباتك بس اتذكر الكنافه يا حلو

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي بوزة عشوكلا

----------


## العالي عالي

بدي موز :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بدي......

وجبه 

برقر مع بطاطا مئليه مع بيبسي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدي بوزة عشوكلا


 
يسلموا على كنافه كلك زوء :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدي موز


بدك موز اتفضل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدي......
> 
> وجبه 
> 
> برقر مع بطاطا مئليه مع بيبسي

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي عصير جزر وبرتقال مسقع بثلج

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ما بدي شئ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا يا كبير هي احلى كعكه لأحلى حمودة

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي مشروب الشوكلا

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بدي

كععكه شوكلا

----------


## تاج النساء

انا اول ما دخلني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي مشروب الشوكلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مفلس اليوم  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب بوزة الفروالة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله مفلس هسه  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب يا عبدالله يا مفلس

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بوضه ..........




بدي قهوه

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي كابتشينو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب احكي يسلمووو  .... :Eh S(14):

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا بس انا جبتلك قهوة وما قلتلي يسلموا  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدي كابتشينو


 


بس جبتها حلوة زي ما بحبها انا طبعا سكر زيادة 


بدي بطاط مقليه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> طيب بوزة الفروالة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدي مشروب الشوكلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> طيب يا عبدالله يا مفلس


بمزح قاعد ولو 

وهي دليل هديه من الك كيكه نسكافيه

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب انت شو بدك ممكن اعرف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بدي كبسه 

وكمان جاجه محمره 


وكمان هوت دوغ 

لهون وبس وبعدين في اشياء ثانية بدي اغلبكم

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي بيتزا ع سلامي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منسف وعصير برتقال وميه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بدي بيتزا ع سلامي


 

يسلموا ما قصرتي  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا عيني يا عيني 


والله شهيتوني على الاكل 

بدي صحن مجدرة

----------


## الملاك الهادئ

بدي بريانه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاي احلى وجبة برياني ..... وصحتين وعافيه 



بدي صحن لبن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منسف

----------


## تاج النساء

شو هالمنسف هاد ما بدي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تاج النساء

ما في يعني ما في دوشتونا فيه

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

بدي منك مقلوبة جاي على بالي بس بدون جاج

----------


## تاج النساء

ما في

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

ليش اوك برحاتك بعمل لحالي وباكل

----------


## تاج النساء

اعمل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مقلوبه 
........................



&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

بدي وجبة عرايس ( صفيحه لحمه )

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي كباب وشقف

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي فنجان قهوه لحتى اروق و انبسط

----------


## تاج النساء



----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموووو .... غلبتك معاي 

 بس بتصدقي انا رحت عملت قبل شوي فنجان قهوه ايطالي

اشي من الاخر

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي كوكتيل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب من عيوني .....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاي أحلى كاسه كوكتيل :




بدي نسكافيه

----------


## تاج النساء

لا ما بدي من عيونك بدي تجيبلي بايدك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب ما انا جبت .... شو ما في كلمة حلوه

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا حلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي شاي بنعنع اذا ما في مانع ...؟

----------


## تاج النساء

صحيحي الطمع خصلة


بوظة فريز مرتبة

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center][/align] 

عروسة زيت وزعتر اذا ما فيها غلبة :SnipeR (7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي زنجر وبيبسي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

زهاي احلى طلب :



بدي : مكمورة

----------


## تاج النساء

شيشبرك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

****************

رجعت اكلات زمان 

بدي مطابق

----------


## تاج النساء

ما بعرف هاد الي لقيته
كرشات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا حبيبي ........... كرشات مرة وحده .... والله انها اكله حثير زاكية 

وخصوصا بالشتويه

----------


## تاج النساء

انا بعشقها ومن المميزين من البنات المدنيات بتاكلها كل بنات جامعتي بقوله يع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاي احلى وجبة كثير مميزة :

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> انا بعشقها ومن المميزين من البنات المدنيات بتاكلها كل بنات جامعتي بقوله يع


 
اشي اكيد ... والله الناس بتحكي يع هاد الحكي بس قدام الناس الثانيين ... اما فالبيت بيكون بياكلوها وبدون ما يحكوا شي 

....................

انا بصراحه ما بحب اضهر إلا على طبيعتي .... والاكله هاي مفضله عندي بعد المنسف طبعا ....

----------


## تاج النساء

انا بحبها قبل المنسف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نفسي بكبسه

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي شاني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

علكه مسوالك

----------


## تاج النساء

هاي اسكى

بدي شنينة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شبس لز

----------


## تاج النساء

قراص حلبة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيك بالشوكولاته  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## تاج النساء



----------


## تحية عسكريه

هي هديه من لانوسه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كرشات .... يااي شو طيبه

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا عبدالله



بدي شيشبرك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ملوخيه

----------


## تاج النساء



----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا غاليه 

وهي أحلى كاسه كوكتيل بالفراوله لانوسه

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العفو

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي معمول

----------


## تحية عسكريه

غريبه

----------


## تاج النساء

مشاوي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بطيخ

----------


## تاج النساء



----------


## كيـــــآن.....آنســـآن

كبسه

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

منسف

----------


## تاج النساء

دجاج بروستد وبطاطا صنع البيت وبيبسي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دجاج بروستد



 وبطاطا 



 وبيبسي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حمص وفول ومسبحه ومقبلات وفلافل وخبز وشاي .

----------


## تاج النساء

المطعم مسكر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> المطعم مسكر




له شو الموضوع عدوري مسكر

----------


## تاج النساء

طبعا مسكر

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بدي..

وجبة بروستد مع بطاطه مئليه وبيبسي

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشاويه جاج مع عصير طبيعي بالمنجا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]





بدي نسكافية ..^_^.. سنكرز [/align]

----------


## totoalharbi

ابشر 
[imgr]http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTNJIuIppj_uo73gFv5Rap2C3pl8_m8m  nuZZBL6M72PZk7ikNHTsQ[/imgr]
[imgr]http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcReBOTqg3sbajhyjunLRx6bIxO0qVY0C  V__bFytKnhk7JNOooRg[/imgr]
انا بدي جاتوا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]

غالي والطلب رخيص 

انا بدي ساندويش فلافل & شاي [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي ساندويش فلادليفيا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي فنجان قهوه . 

وكمان جريدة 

ومعلش  اغنية ل فيروز .. اذا ما فيها غلبة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي عصير ليمون بـ نعنع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي غداء على زوقك ...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سحلب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي نساكفية بلاك عشان صح صح

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي دوالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي مشروبات ساخنه على ذوقك ... لانو انا بردان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي بوظة شوكلا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ممكن اذا ما فيها غلبة ... زبدية لبن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اي شي عـ زوقك  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طبعاً انا جبتلك .. شوربة ماجي بالخضار ... ما بعرف اذا بتحبيها ولا لأ .

انا كمان بدي وجبة على ذوقك .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تبولة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جاي عبالي سمك مع ليمون

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مقلوبة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي منسف أردني باللحمة البلدية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شيشبرك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي ارجيله ... و كوكتيل

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو كلك زوووء ...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شي عـ زوقك  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## طوق الياسمين

شيبس ليز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي علبة ماء صغيرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كاسة عصير عت زوقك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي اي شي ع زوقك .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ورق عنب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ورق عنب


 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*انا طلبت وجبة مو أغنية ... بس على فكرة هادي الأغنية حلوه ل وائل كفوري سألوني سألوني انا شو يلي مغير فيي ... صوتي وجهي يما جفوني او نظرة عيني .*

*روووووووووووعه كلك زوووووووووء* 

*وهاي احلى صحن ورق عنب لعيونك* 

**

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يمكن انا خربطت بيثن الرابطين عندي  :Smile: 

طيب شو طلبك؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي حلويات عشان اوخدها للضيوف يلي عنا بالبيت .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي وربات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]

بدي قهوه  :04f8b3e14f: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي ذرة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي دجاج مشوي مع مقبلات

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي كوسا محشي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي شوربة عدس مع ليمون

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي اي شي بطلع معك  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اشي من تحت دياتك .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عصير فراولة وحليب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله الحليب خلصان من عنا ... بكرة الصبح على الساعه 7 بكون الحليب جاي من المزرعه ... ههههه


شاي بــ نعنع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مش كل من جاب جاب  :SnipeR (92): 



بوشار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه خجلتيني .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو طلبك مسيو معاذ  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي بسكويت لافيتا .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شيبس رينغو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي شبس فطوطه كان يطلع زمان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي عصير منعش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو سمحت او سمحتي سلطة فواكه

----------


## (dodo)

http://www.google.jo/imgres?imgurl=h...ch&um=1&itbs=1

ما رضيت تطلع الصورة خد هاي الرابط اكبس عليه وبتطلعلك احلى سلطة فواكه 
انا بدي تشيز كيك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أحلى تشيز كيك بس على شوكلاته لانها بحبها أزكى 

بوظه شوكو مع مكسرات

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قطف عنب  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> قطف عنب


 

أحلى زمرة بالكون يسلمو على البوظه 



بدي بسبوسه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي عصير جوافة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فته بالسمن البلدي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سكلوب وبطاطا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بطاطا حلوة مشويه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تروبيكانا فواكه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شيبس ليز بالملح والخل حجم عائلي

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## Sc®ipt

شو بدك زمردة  :Arjel:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شي ع زوقك  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## Sc®ipt

ان شاء الله يعجبك  :SnipeR (5): 


بدي فنجان قهوة و ارجيلة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي فانتا فراولة

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي red LM

----------


## طوق الياسمين

علبة كبيرت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بكيت جيتان لايت مع كاسه قهوة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بوظة اوريو  :Bl (31):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي اي شي على زوقك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]احلى فنجان كوفي بلاك لمعاذ ملحم


انا بدي كمشة بزر ابيض لو سمحتم[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي بسكوت مالح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]يسلمو زمردة البزرات زاكين



بدي زنجر ناااار[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بوظة شوكلا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]

شوكولاتة فلايك[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كيتكات

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]

فنجان قهوة تركية بدون سكر 
على كيف كيفكم :Icon26: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شعر البنات

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]

بدي اشي على زوقكم[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عصير فراولة  :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي نسكافية بحليب ... عدد 2

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي وجبة شورما اتعشى

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سينبون رول
مع فنجان نسكافيه بلاك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فول بـ لبن

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]


مجدرة أرز + سلطة خس بالبندورة + مكبوس زيتون أخضر[/align]

----------


## احمد امين

[BIMG]data:image/jpg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSERUUExQWFBUWGBgZGBgXGRweGhoYFxgWHRgYGh  wcHCYeGBokHBcUHy8gJCcpLCwsFx4xNTAqNSYsLCkBCQoKDgwO  Gg8PGi8kHyUsKi8vLCwsKSwqLCwsLCwsNCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLC  wsKSwsLCwpLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgQHAAIDAQj/xABBEAACAAQEBAMGAwYFAgcAAAABAgADBBEFEiExBkFRYRMicQ  cygZGhsULB0RQjUmLh8BZygpLxFSQzQ0RTY5Oi/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwQBAgUABv/EAC8RAAICAQQBAwQBBAEFAAAAAAECAAMRBBIhMUETIlEFMmFxg  RSRocFCFTNSsfD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AEjAKK06490ypRHxUXPrcNDWogDwqxMoXGgJC/5f+bwwiMl8M5mj0MT0LHto2lSSzBVBLHYDnDng3BaywJlUR1yc  v9R/KDV0FzxBNYF7kLg/hTxmE2YP3Y2B/Ef0g3xTxBkHhSrdyPsIj43xeqjw5Nummwhbl3c3O5h9QtY2iJO  zOcmDps1g4Y9d7wNfPNYqrAEcibQfxGSAveEyvDLMLA6b3G0Ym  t2uwAPMZq1lukXcgkmbw3Vk+ZdOoItBOlw0y184K26wuSeI56E  hXa3rBKjxubUfuWJObcnlaBIzV8kSH+pPrWCkfwIw4fJEw+TWJ  ow0tYAgdSfsIU6iknU8xGk5stxmB2Nt4b6LG77LYRLao8c/2jb6F0GSJKmSSVCZemp+4jgkkuv7phYG1+8Qp3EpE4y2Fr2At3  5wyyWXIApFhAC+7vqCHEr7GqGdKIJ1JHIbEd4kcN49MVgs5Gsb  5Tr8h1EOFQmbQ2uIESMblvP8FlHlvlbaxH9mK78iTI2F4tOmVD  EqwlahQeZB3jXF8dDu0sLYjc89IMPiqo4lhc+XXN0DE6GAmLZG  q11Cg2Ld+0G4CgrKDJaE8CoWQeJmurDRR945YjLk+IHnNZuV4J  yagZSBoOXYQF4hpEeXdt72BB1iA3nxLSSMTkpa5zX2sL2jpU4k  ZTAhjY9RoL8yYBUigKFW5CgnXf1MFaGp8dGEwaLoD17xVgGHc7  kSU2JS5n4lzDptHKjw0g3BB5776wPXBpWbKWAa9/jygrLk2mEjygcv75R1TFTmVYAzoxZddRBPCuI3U2Y3ERZ0y+U5  C1uQ6QEnVJFTZQQjDnya+0a2m1QY4i9leBmWBi2BS6uVmUAPbQ/kYrWrpDLYqwsRoRFj8J1e6H1EA/aDhwWaswbMLH1EOXqGXMrWxBxEu0assbOY1zxmEYjQM1jI2Ajw  LFCBLAzUiPY9JjIidmC8AUiUtwASL2HK5guogfh8vKoHYQewCj  8WolIdiwv6DU/QQSr3NCPxHjhTAlp5PjzB5yL/AOVTsB3MLvEmOTJrEKbL0hy4nnWlBRzhJekvG1jauBMktuOTEK  vxx5M8iwYC2+/zhowrGBMGZbW6QvcaYX50dVNj5WtrreJczCTTBWUHIQM1t7c/jGLqL2Q+2bnqaYUIXHPUZ5rhpT+IAU3FveHoYWazhGos5Q3ltq  MxFwf7tDXTpTCRcG6lb5idNo1wSrSaBdg2XS4NxGa1jA5Ambap  cHAO2VfPpJsgHxpbra1mtdfmIZsPJYrNUWuAB07wy8SsjSih93  S/peBGXIoTQKB5bDlA7bww65jH02kV2gmdWxBEWzk3PyiO2KSzYC  1+0L82jac7akAEgfDeIS0TrOyXNusGABGM44nqrmRFznmPOJYa  k6VmItNUXBvvYaRPwWSsqk8TZm1J6E8vhA/AJIHmmZiALL6xrjmIv4ySmUhB5pgH8J22hYkkbDPMk85m+H4nN  d/Mp8O9rjcfrBlMIk5s2UBiff794AYvifgzEMlC5IuVHS30jz/FAVmD3AZb26G0Uw3G0TsZjLUyVRSxIHK32iEaGU1mcXY2N+Y6Q  N4axQ1DNm9xDudj2iXV1auxCEA8+wjrLHHtxicqiSijJcpZrjY  8oTuIayargPrfUW5QyYdiiu9sl5ijKP5h1iDxMmtinmtfXYRdH  w3MiQ8NnssnxD7vPqbXt9Ym0GLJ4ZUmxK3101jngGDTLFpmi8l/pHDHcBdTnQaEajpBjjzKc5neXWpMdb2JGg7ww01RZBz5QrYBRO  WDMPKtzeGBJq2N9LHeIY+BO6MJPWMo03gHVVHiTQ1xcfe/3gvJIa51NtNdPlCjx5ULJlyyoNvElue+R1JgtJPqrtMq+CJYeB  z8kxeulxzsYJceSlelzgg2YWNxbe1r+sIeDYgJmJsUvlmUqFfW  XNINv98ezVZsAoNTenrJaP3CzpsnX/cDHoq23r+/9xMjBgxul9Y5ZxpqNdu/pAsKRVVKE+/KlkdrB0+8QpDnwaF+jqp+Ksn3H1hApzGMxivHKfWqhUG/nbKLAnW3O220RMdZhTTSpsQpPysT9LwO4oxZklS/DZkMy5DILkmwKruLXvv22MDVNxEsTiMkZEXB6gzJKO2jEWYW/ECQ3pqDGRBBBxI3ie0w0ENPA0u9YnYMf/z/AFhZpl0hr4Jlv40xksWWU5UHYnSwi+l+4QlxwpjTxW3uiAsmVp  A+l4z/AGpis5QjKbWH9YmmtUHTUQ6dfTu2mZg9wyIJqKUvUJLK3QG7Ht  uIK41TKUPSF5+JPDZsy63MLeO4pUCYBKchWFyNwPXpGFdZ6zkD  jvEeppN+FWc8Uw6ZlYoSUXXLf52jlwyrE3luVa/un3SIn0vERyZZqi9rEr352MQ5qKjZ5ZNu+94oGYLsPfzNC1dRp  NPgrx/qMFTLmXvMUjr0J7QOx+uZTLKm4Agxg3F6OvhzduRjrjOA/tLIJViDqTyELKNrjdMttVvTNfcA4RRMQCdFJJvz1iRNp8zBCgu  G0cb27w24Lw/LSyMGZlHPQD4RGxvBCJniKy6ctotht26aF+rUgDP7ndaYJLCj0  9LbEd4H4jWgIzEqHylcx52B0sI5yMaCnU3Rr/AxtX4fKZbsjXK3Jvy+Bit7EuC3XwIFCNvEXZHFmYiWpTMw1KjW  9ud4OU1Ak5WzLe6lb9D/AHrFfyKoJNdcosVIQjcHlBXAsaqsvgDLNa+h1+N4Zt0+OU4nZj  bKVJMsSwRlG5HM6a+sSpUyTIQuB5nsCTzPKFN8YaWLOBude47Q  MxLix5xyHLlBGo02GkAr01pJMuSOow0tflqAcwS2pPLvByrxmR  MGUZjm3YggHTkTCfR0WZBMzZjb4AxGxOtmIwDTFI0sq/QGCrWDlAeZBlkLVBZYJGlhHAzvEGhhUouJmFkmcxz6RLkTHcnw  tVAudYUatweZYYhmjxdUtLYC+twPvG9PQJmLhmsCSRv9IgPQK8  pWBuwBII39I6cPTCja7GIycjmQcQxUVF0umotAbFaVKmX4TA6q  Re18sScSqG1Ce6DrbpGs85AliATBUc78g9ShHEzCpCy3SaQbhZ  stRb/3HRt+2T6w64dwwk3DzIzaNPM4m3P9pE8ra/8Apv8AHtCXjeJPKkyigzOWFxa+nOH3gbEPFkkx6DQOSDkxSzuV  VjeF+HWTGO+qW7Zi1/qIFScNHhpLv7jh/k5b4aw58fU2Srb+YA/lCyp1iLsqxl0PEDPw4zTHLT3MqYSTLFwDfkTfb4co5SeF5y2UV  kwINAADcDkB5rCGEHWMgHrOPMvtE1pJIloEW9gOepPUk8yTc/GPI6hhGRTk+ZOBMlQ8eziXeZOP8gHzP9ISZYh/9m0ryzj/AJB94a0g98tefaYg+0nCGo6vxZfuubm3IxGwzixSvmNjFgca0o  mzSrAEWtrFeHglVm3/AAjUCI1+lQ5eZCqyn2w1QUkqek12Gq2I5b/lC9W8PTjO8OWQedxtBenzeYL5UNgfgd4bsHaRIQXYE9Yw0bDcE  Y/M1dPqTpyWr+75iDP9n01JbPMmWAF7Ab9oUzStMfyk2Q2v8ecW5  xPj6PIcKfhFPUNSc1mJykknXmesP0uWDEHOJoVazUXI+/3/AIhh8OsoOYX6XEPHBNI8sIzt7+gB5CEr/oyuoKGC2CLVq6BQzIDzOg62MLOQwxnn+0wXZfU/7e0/iWDXY4kstdhppvC7VVU2q8sj8VgD6wvcQYY0ypImLkHvHXcdIe  +G5MuXLGUjT6W29ICexg9ypDN+oBk8Jz6Zk8SxCMCdQb3O5set  oi8UYz4Us5VADsQWHraHniKqH7Octz5SWJ2vy1te94qeuxr9oR  VylSjX1GhN+u28GdMuPIjdOQJGoeEXnuXlKVUe9mP4u0M1Jw34  UyWwJTINxrmPO556RkuuLvLAcywQWYAXBIsCD8TvEbHMbqaeYf  xy9coIFrHuNoh3ssO3OIyIWTA6VnIKZiST5ibQuY3gChsktbNm  8th1hgwZXbQbaZiTqD0HeO+KukqYX3Y2UfHS8Jpc6HvMJjMEyq  uZKkCVUIMoFs66jtm6GEzEpglzQVAZM2YE9QftDbxKsxh+zJdg  4uzfW3bWF7/Cc5JQMzcjQb2HfvD+mZR73OM+IM8cSPX461RMQIhsOg1+kO9CF  kyizXF18wHI9IgcE4WBLYFQGB1br0iXj1vDZF5j6wK91LCtRgC  QJwbHAF8lhpoPTlEOl48YixQWEe0fDhdArkDoRuCdyesSsK4EA  uxZTl2HM9zHKKFBzyZOSYRmS5jIShC5hcgwEwyomT5gGuWWSG1  1v+kHcapCsry3z2tvYDTtrHvCuGS5MoG92YXN4oDWqkmRyeIv4  jXMs8KZrWtvbQdu8WZ7MqsEZQ19D8wYrrjPCnBWYjHUkWt13MG/ZPVlZ4Unc2+cbOgYAgfMXtEafalSf+HMt1X84rwHWLd9odLnpG  PNCGio3Bg+qHuzIQ+J1BEaxl9I8J0jPPeIUTa8expmjImTmd5e  0WP7Nk/cTT1cD5AfrFbo2kWf7PVtSE9Zh+lv0h/S/dOv+2DMea88wDxGslXFnBYbiCmNeaa/xhRbAWBJuTcR31K/0xtxwZm89gSLU1iyj5WBDXuOhgQaia5yy2APf8o64hQZQd4G4d  KyknMTMHug7W5j1jERVKlhJF2PuH6g/E6WepPiMxHW+keYTTZ5qKdidfQbxNx7iJimS2W+jaRC4Xn3qpW  9i4F/WNBfUNJJGDPSaTUr/TlhgHnEsLFZ9Nb90AjhdlGhIHMfnA7hXi9k8s+WZdtmIOU67dj  DbUYVLTzbm2o6wn8SYmjhpYUXMZKjkoRyfPxMJGycNyTDmOVS1  RTIfNe1xvY7wcpcJBlZEzKV908z6+sKXCWJ09LLBcEuSfNb4ad  oYarj2nA0b5RxXbkd/wASrWojEA9GB6vE5yI6zPdPl1POFKnq1mS2lo18x25gk6/GC+L8TS5raAqp2J5ntATB2lmsdVNjfMO5AuT9IPTWQpLA57j2V  cBl4zGvC+G0lgMpfoxN/dPIDl1g0+VUt7wAtrqdPXnHFK7PcZvd1a3LsY50tM7l0b3T5s3  QXhBy9hhRgcmEafC7yrSzqxJ15XNz8Y502EeEhFSQ7m9zytyEc  XxrwppT3UK+Vu4gr4q1MoXYg5fjcRcKOcdyuTIdQwUAWB6G0DV  qTmysBrfnygnTULICGYOPw3GvxiNOogLsvmblpqIVcYPMKpE6T  pgVVA006aWhYqMRlvNUK2g0PrDMiq9w2mljfrzhDxPBPAmHzA2  10Pfb1h7TgWfd3BEYMYcRrJYAS9ubEdOl464ZjNLYhWYDuSL/ANICY3iolJLCr5HUXO5BPrC5SzFM0A3ZDsDveGV02VyZVcmWVJ  f9pmFrFZaDS/4j1t0jaoTwQDyOw6QEpJ82WDfMF5XB5cyYlpjpmIyKuaYNRcXE  IPXuP4lxxDE4B5YLDywsS6F5NXKeQSUZgf8AKbj6Qek4plUByP  Ny6HpHWgTIcqDS2bX8oa01pqIz8wbrmWjjEjxaZ1/iQ/aKNdbHWLxwaf4lOjdVimsdpDLnzF6O33j0Wp5UERVe5DVo8vGS  2j1jGWRiHE8Ldo8jLRkRj8ycSQgi1OC1y0KHmS5+pir0MWtw4u  Whl/5CfnGnoxzK6k+2J+MVYVpjHlA2Viwb3TyjtiUkTGYG+5herMIt  codfrCn1UMSPj5maGYdRkm08qcnmUGEbiXBvCmBkvl+xgvheJM  pCufnDFS4ek9s7+4mp7xio7VuP/hLMouWVpj2FzXkqzDK3K/MQEwKqdHVCMtmBBtzuNIeeMMTWbMIXQLoOlhAzhHCvG8Rmlk+Y  ZTY6jsel406r8UHcOJfTMx3KDwOowY1jrzPKot3gLRcPiYzzZj  5QNuthqfSDGM4E6pdmAsNbX0vygLw7hU6aHRMzBmPmJ0VRtr3h  Ov7CVOD5gg/pNubk+BI+OYzLIAC2tYLaGDAcMkzpS51F+tohVnBctFYzGJdQS  Og+ET8J0QAdIjU4WoBCYGoH1Mt3O+L4VLSUZZAIP3H2MIX7Ikm  o181jYnoDvbuLmGniKrYIOgJ+fKEeqmXBPrDWiDsvJ4M9jo61a  re4zLFkCSsqYVe1wQATrtvELAsUKzlE1rKRYgk6/wAN+ULOEYwXlZGTM1gO5A0ESTTtUWGqZTrf3gBvp0ip05UsrTM  BGJYGITpTgzTLBRDudjbp1EAZXHUppykKyKCVN9BrzPaOtZUgU  6S1IZZYHxt2ifPweVVUYIUEnnYBvUwomxR7skZleZ0m1pnoXRx  ZTqAd4h0+NNKe4Aa+4J2hfoJU2mm+EBnA5Dp39IJvSvNLWUIVO  rcvT1irUBW+R8wit4m2McWtJIbwgb7wMmVhrDnQBWAtYbHuYIc  SKi0/8eYe8BoD0jzgnDESW0waHbXYwxWqJXvA5zKZMVKuucvZzmYaBQ  L2PSHvhrAUVFadKBc63PKIlVxFIlzxllqTezEAX1jTEsWnI4YX  VDqBFrXZ1AUYkL+Y2V9TsMpy+kA6fH5Sz5i+HY28pA363gTX8d  zEQXQtm09D3jhgmFuSs6Y1mc7evWArUUUs/Xj9ziQYRk05aYM9wpJMMklVUG2gAMc6Wh8UXFvIdo3mUFlO5J3  A2gHLEZ6liY88A1OamseRI+EJHtCpclWxt74Dfl+UNPAh8MFD+  LURA9qdJ/4cy3VT9xHqch6MiJ9NzK+D6xjRxZ43VhGU8OJtGR5eMiJOZLHW  LdovLRoP/iH2EVEhvpFv1PlprdEA+ka+iHcFqTxK+qTqx9YXDWsGIsWHYQx  pTGc1gbJfXv8A0gqtFJlpdrC0Ka3UBvYv94nWjN1KwxPMAXEH2  xy1OlPK1cqM7fzHeIHEtSieIy2KkkKOsQcEx6XJt4q2J5jW3rz  jJ2F0yB1Gq9LbaDsH7h/DuCBNHnJN94cMP4aEsAK1rC1gNLRFwTiOQ4BR1b0P5bw0/wDUUsBprHGrP3mVRTWNq8RR4gwdshGaBWH8USKKnyn39bKouxP  5Q2Ys4IOsJuF4Csye81gCAbWMABVHweovYGBBE40MyZWTV92Uk  wOC0wXRAFLMdd3sPheANLXLKZgWum6k6XHxhw4owhDLDKMoXly  vz+wiucZmCZLKEWtrfuPyhuvbb7DFOUsAPnzOWLY0Z7MRol/L6DnEGjoTOcS13b6DmYjHNYGxtyh04Fw2371hq2gHbr8YetZdP  USv8T2xsSujYvxB1dJEklNFy2KlRroPnBPhrh0zSJ0173vdR05  XhlqcBlzNTYC5zdT01jaiwiVLllVLaA/i1tGUdXuTA7MyQoEDNw5Id31KW2ynlEPC6WolzjKSawl/xaHQ7C3WJvDkuWXLTSQoPlB567w31OEAkeGVHYcxEGxwCuc/uScAxVl4NMaY3nAy/i5nNzgrQskpfBY5i17k877xLraA38inNa1+V+8LGO4q9JLVZyk  Mx8swC62+4iiLZZwBJJHcYazEJMiURpt8oC8N45LqGMoKwRToS  LBt9oXsOxQzmyMBNVrb6W1iysOqESXfKqWHaCWJsG1u/wDAg4lV2Ay5VcH/AAHW3K8ROL8SmKyuFGQmw1hkxOtWoJJtYbEQExWgFVJIAGZAcv  qN4tTbudd/IHEhuJ5iNODJSai5xcG1r94l8S5vAlOmhuDb4bQr8N47NkHw2m  BpYsbEddxeCtXxas9kkqMtm57Wg5pZGwBkDnMqPmSuHOKnR/ML59CByPWGKpx5kQuktmPP0hapmCzcqgA3tcbQa8fxCZN7A6MY  VsYbhgcQkIcBcRGfVgN3/wCIevaFSeJRsf4bN8t4rThCh/ZKvKTc3BU9RFyYlI8Wndf4lI+Yj02nUGnAiRPu5lCER6rc49ny  stxzFx8o1lHSMt15jAmGZGR7ljyIwZPELUSXdR/Mv1Ii1sYa0k/3yiscDXNPlD+dfvFkcSTLSfnGtoh7DB6nsCVpVTiobK7aE6RmV  prZiPKoiBjQyzNjYm5t07x1lYwFFuUedvTa7BvmamgVQPbyYK4  gwvOQ3Tl39IWMRoXc3QFjtp/e0WLRYUZ1mJyodRcbiGKgwanlfhGu55mJqvaoDMBqW9G7dWexy  JQkiU8t73KsOY0Ih74W4pngWZyx55tb9+ognxZw7TByyFs5F8u  4hKoJrCdmF7bHtDb2DUIfkTLpvKXA28gy0v8ArQdNRbraImBYt  LzEX/Eb9b3gbhs7MtomYBgckTJsy3na3wFuQ2jFIBJDdjqaeroVOVh3  ieuXwSeQWKer8KmTuYQX+Hxh/wATWo/aBKUB5ZGcKdG00IB2MQuIJWSWfIVbaxEN0WNS+R2f8TDv73DxF  LBMPmTSJc1gqjS+nuiH6VNs3hIAQACCDy5gwi0ksMDrqCDbpbr  DFh9HNYM8o5cyka736wbVe8+48R7TuSgJnT/EBWoC2JVtCO/K3WI+NYu0maq2y5raHc3iPgeCPLcGcSXzWF9coU/SJvFCsaqX5MwtqemoP2gWyoWBRzxGgxPMn4uqyqcudrAC28d+E  8YtKWYWubnfe19jHlTS+MLswyKpsOVxAmjxOWqEBlI5gdYBs9m  AOczlPMcKjiFHBOfKL8uvSEnHsRExj4jZkBuqmOYd3mjwwMp1Y  N+XePa7BGaYroQVJsQfrBqwEb3GQ/HAg+lrVSbLa2VGBA5awTqcUFQ8tZbXF9ddP6wL4qwuY6rllky5  WptudOUD+HFJsygrY3+ENmpHr9UHmUU+I5YqplqAu2xbpeIkn/tZecksvbvEimbxlIFwR1Fx/WJ2FYMzqQxBW+3IekZ4baNp+eZeVrWYe7TCUN82tl1IBPOJM7D  ElsrXJPO41vFm1lHKprMoAJgetNT1Bu5bMpvtp8dI0P609Y4Eq  V4nHCqgTAERSGI5jQW5xJxgiS6BAXJ0bKPrHTh+nL1M1E10FmH  Ic4aZNAEsoW3fn6kx1Gj9b3HqVZ8cQTIq0yAtYMNVJGo7Q90PG  FN4QDTLG2uh/SBMvhQTNbR3fgQBdI3NLStS7cxZyxOZXGPqpnzChuhYkHsYgJp  DliHCbLe2sKmJ4fk2upB5RRtIHbvEkXEdic4yIX7W0ZCv9E3yI  T11jTwp5quUP5r/ACBh/wCKH/dCKuoJ3hurDSxB07GLJ4sn/wDbqw1uAR8YPpLAtTE+OYS1CzgRAqSVmOTrcD/iBU2mUrobOTtyiRW1BF/rAwAu1hHnWc2uX6npdP8ATUqQHz8w3TYyVkZb3dG/3L/f2iZI4kVluTr053gZLl20Is35cohrh5E4OR5Ry/OAkB8gzK1mi3EtWZMnSyc0xyb7/wBIE0NJ4hZrDXX1jhxJjrO4kyh5Ra/ftBLB3ZkGW1xoRbaDbXrr3Hz/AOpkpoGu68TpJpzL1ANucRqLH2SrS/lQ+Ug9+cFZiTgbZAfnArF8Icr4jKEI136RWvBPv8+ZfVV31VgE  8CWLXUqgypo1Kn6MP+I6YlJWYlnUEd4ryn44IlKurEG1ug01iz  5JlvLUgjzAH5wCxbK854iykPF7D+DJKyxZQLkm3x6xqskSJhlg  CxXMPnB01FlAB2v94WuJCzTEmIfcVge97WgR9x5Jz/uM0VHdwJn7cMyg7vcd9BATiDExLTxCAWDFSvMAHU/KA0zi2bLa5lq9jYNfYiCOQVkzMq628xtz7w2umKEM/IjDHHU2wTiiRUI0vMRZrKCPe0gfX4egcgKF9BvBCj4eWQpGlkN  xl3zGN5U+XLa065Ztj052i7MquTVnHxJT8xVxOin5WeXmypsBo  fXSDnDGJypVOPPnIF3ub2J33gzh1bKbOoFgQd/rCvMpZMsllFhfa176wX1PWU1uMY+PP7kFSrZk+fiE6qFpXklm4  JI1I7QIl4WKdh5iQN4Y66tY0PjS02OtuSiNOFsOeoltOmIAjKQ  Ndb9TFkLKpxwvWPP8wRnXA+LZTEKpC/5tL/OHCinKwuFtfoNDFTU+EiXVo91mBW1BvoRcWMNWL8WTSrLKtLyj  ff5QC/TgsPSJ5hFz5EO8RYAZ5H7yxXYW0gTSYTMkqfx33AOvyghg+MFp  YZjfyjXvAVsUfxWmWuM2wPKF0a3JU9CEwCI4ezJUkz5/iSwgdUyE6+6WzDte6/KHqplSzqtoq7/rxU2Eu5Ot/WCq8QmWAWj0mgu3V7T4idgwZZmHkZbCJcIOBccpez+WHCmxmU+  ziNLuCBE6VtAswa79YRMawRS2o1h4ra4KpsQTCjWzyTrEMcCcR  mKszAFudIyDTWvvHkBxIx+IkyzqPvFm8QSh+yywpuMo16i2kVm  YfeH6r9oosh9+Vp/p/Cfy+EK6IjLJ8x2/jDSvq2WbkHlEN5WkOWIYQW1UeYfWBK4QzsFykdTCNmhsV8KOJq  L9TzVg9wLSVExWH4h/N+sEJGJJNDgnKV3EF8R4eAl7bQszcLLNYjQkaD+G+t4Dq6Frba  3H5i1OpLZM4ScDeoc1CAiWBYX/ABW3I7R3pqk075hoRv8ArFhpMleEqyxZQLAdhCVx9R3p3svmaw  B7HeABvUYKeuoubjUSxnYcVzpmvikZRpb6WtAzF586cuVdufU9  TAihqsksAi2g+ggjh1fr6xLVlDuHOPmbVehr1dG4nOficeE8Ku  0wTBYg2sfQQz+LOlKEl2YDYX1t0vEFqZULMTqbQRpsUVR5QL9e  0Aus9VsmZ6/SiOPE2opk7KTNspJJsDfSIOM4rlBjyoxDU6wuY3OLkCKU077Mk  cTV0+lrpgTEpLoV18kxrgdLneH/AAbEElyCiaOPeY8j/wAQszaO8oEgG21/y6RpijrNT92+W+rAb6cjGm59UBf3zPPWvlzjrMLHiJafMzBpi6  m41u36R7R1CVctZmXzs1rDcDpAKsnMr2YJMUKLjXy+sH+DKJrt  OVcsvSwO22toDZWldW/o/MqpJMPyuGpahSAQ25B59rRIr8IkmWFCgc7jfvHq1cu5LOdOUcD  WZhYG5B07iM02ueYfZ8zxsPy0LS5fmBDW+MB8MxKbJpjJmE5lG  ncQxyJoeVk9zXX9IDVlIPEJvpa3qIvXacEN+4MiJmFyZk1gytr  mJZRuNecM+M4Uvhk3FyLG0TaZZaXtkQZbW/Ee/eONNhsyoRllqqrcjMTrDT2mxwV4AkjI5MWsGxBkQoHNuhhkw4J  OljLZSLg+vOM/w1Lo5RJAJAJN9STAfDZi+MrqcofkDpE2kW7ivGPMkcATXEap6O  ails4IJF/tHafxL42hFiALa/OC/FaCdLVcikqQQRygjwR7Nkmt4sz3eQjS0K+phgOfJiV5IOIGweY  GU3HxidR400prX2MRfaHwtNw5s8ps0lj/ALT0hNk42zG5OsawJUxUnwZbMnijXzHSJpr1bUERXC4mkxBc5W  HyjKfGWQ7xDtmEV+I/tN1jyFEcTDrGQPIlt02DROwXiJqSZmAzKRZl6j9YHRymjrGXWz  IQR3NFsHiWylIlTLWdK2cXt+XrEMLlNmFjAn2dcSIqfs7nKcxK  X2IPL1veHatoRNW/OPQVsHUMIgw2nEX60gS2NtbQmyp95mu1xe0N1cjZHTnaEke9Y7  x576yxJUeJvfSUTDE9w9iE/KuYDQan0gTiWJpUCWACyE6m2wgoJ6+FZ2Avpqd4lUVBKcAWFgI  x1BYZEX1qqDtMQOIKFUtl+UBSLbRYPFHD4sWRrc9dYUKnChe4I  JHLvDtT7RtYw/076gKR6bdTRcRLpY7jQ/rHGXUsvPbaI5p3zkKpvztHKdKmA2Kn4wcVr4juo+q0VjG4QhNx  IAXbaFvG8RLFQt7NzG/oIIzKO7aj5xyrZKjJpc5h5vwrruYPSERge552z6q97bUGB/mdqmWJoloCVZgoN+mgt6wxzuHJUmaptdiBZepiVNwCW+UsbkLe  68zyiVR0wXzzCAw/ETrb4whbqPbhcyQuZArMDl6vM1Zt1B37G28MFEiy6dEQcrkdCe  UAp+JSx4rqDMcCw6el9hHXAeK5cw+EktlIW92OhIGveF3rssTn  xLKQphurw3xUAVQnQkb/ACjrheCLKUoSGbcHmOwhcnccMjZMpNzp07G/SGTAp5eWJmniDfXe8DeuyteRxChgeMzHdwWQAHS6mF+dImkhh5  mOkS8X4kVM3hnM6mxX131ibhGKIZa62JOl4hFZRkiQZEpsP8hD  2MzWx0veB+HYnMppjXsy87fpBLGahJTK4JmOGvYDQDnCXjWOuZ  hOXKjbf1hiit38TjgRqWqNWWBtY9dNIi0/DSSjfMTvYchAPCsZYPcDcDfTTt3huoKpJoNiC38PWDMjVggDuC  JzPMMwzxZoVfjFt4fRrIlBV5D+zALhHhzwh4jLlY626RF9pXFf  7HSOVP7x/Kg7nn8I9FpK/Sq90UfluJVftm45M+caWW37uWfOR+Jhy9BFbpWERzqHJYljck3  J6kxzgxGe520HuGExI23iVNmuqqb3Dag/lC8GIg7g2NS1Qy5ykryI1tAXU44g/TweJ1WvNoyJa19LyYfIxkLe7/xM7EgyOKKgAjODc3uRqCd7fpG1PxJNCZLgm98x1O+o6QDBtHgf  5RuHT05xtEvlvmGjxHORQA3obebfe8XN7JvaMapfAnn98g8pP4  1HP1HOKEd76/8AES8Or2kTEmy2ImIbrbr+nL4xY0gZ2jEpk45n1PjVFezr8YSc  YwIPdkFmho4K4ul19Mrgi9rOnNWtqIIVWDA6oYSupFgwRDV2sh  yJUtRhs9jbLsLCNkqKiRoVJ7xZa4Q4PuxtMwpm3l39YR/6dVtx1LW3NYcmVdUY3NmDLtAvDqR1diSTmOl+R5/lFuHhIMbmUsc6jgMsbrlTsIUf6cyg7OZVmXbwOYtYZgMsC433+  MZiVEhTMQLiD1Tgs2SLEXHURGpOGXnt5vKh1vz9Iyv6G4uFIOZ  TC4lR4zIzTms2Ueht84aeDML8aVZpV8rbt7p7xaFPwNIUAEk+t  oIyMAkpoLiPQroRgAnqDT2jgRGbhSYNUyDsIC4rwtVTCBlU767  Wi2xh0odT8Y2FJK/hiW+nVEggQ4tYSsMN4IAQIfLYa32Lc7xMf2e09tCc1rXtFjBJQ/CI98eWOQ+kGr0iIMYzKMxMp2f7NipvLYH1BvHfB+EqyWQNAoP4  b6+ukW01eg/hEcnxyWN2QfERV9FU/Ykixh5lZVHs9ms91WwbVuZuTraCCezs+Hk8wA2tp9Yc5vF1Ou8  2UPVh+sQZ/tFo13qZI/1L+sVGipHiT6jfMVZHs7qPEuxBHK5jrW+ygzTfMEuLEAAwWne1  mhX/ANVL+Bv9oH1HtnoB/wCff0DfpEro6VOZLWMZyl+xmXlVS9gPnaGfBODKal1Cgt1OsI9  X7eKMe6Jj+i2+9oXMV9vbsCJEkL3c/kP1gwrrU5AgyWMuXHuI5VNKLzGCKo58+0fOXG3HRrZpfKcoNlB  5L19TAPHeKJ9W+afML9B+EeggTmgpVX4MkAzpUTw2wtHGNi141  iuzA4l5kZGyp3jW0WKEDM7MyMj20ZHbDImzR0UaRkZDP/P+ZQ9TQx1SPIyDNIbqOfsqqXWvUKzAEG4BIBttfrH0dKMZGQB/uMgSShje8ZGQOWmt40LHrGRkTOM0Y6RougjIyJkeZhMc2Yx5GR  M4yNPmnqfnAPEKxxs7Df8AEYyMiDOiXjmLzxe06aPR2/WEPFcfqdf+4nf/AGP+sZGQmTzLL1F2fjM8nWdNPq7frEVqlzuzH1JjIyLCXml4yM  jImdPIyMjI6dMj2MjIsJ0yMjIyLeJE8jsB5Y8jINR/y/UhppHpjIyLL0Z00jIyMhQy0//Z[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQJVYY9I4BLhiZ2c4VVNOJXKI9n55vpO-0vDRpzBpwfCsu7AkqfMQ[/BIMG]


منسف بلدي بالفستق واللوز والسمن البلدي ع لحمه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي لوبية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[IMG]<img src="http://forum.hawahome.com/nupload/154019_1235249407.jpg" id="il_fi" height="403" width="496" style="padding-right: 8px; padding-top: 8px; padding-bottom: 8px; ">[/IMG]

بدي عصير موز بـحليب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ذرة صفره مشويه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]


كمشة فستق حلبي[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي فصوليا بيضة  :Bl (29):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي ملوخية

----------


## احمد امين

[BIMG]http://www.google.jo/imgres?imgurl=http://www.albdoo.info/uploaded2008/9039/11199725146.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D648014&usg=__hOnK0PnX6mwnrJBL  Famozkyv74M=&h=349&w=446&sz=163&hl=ar&start=0&zoom  =1&tbnid=c0olmL13CwPhpM:&tbnh=123&tbnw=185&ei=3EnC  TYr5Lcnf4waCve2eBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%25D9%2585%25D9%2584%25D9%2588%25D8%2  5AE%25D9%258A%25D8%25A9%26hl%3Dar%26gbv%3D2%26biw%  3D1148%26bih%3D679%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur  =125&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0&tx=98&ty=5  4[/BIMG]

بدي فطور ....حمص.فول.فلافل.من كله......بيض........الخ

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي مشاوي مشكلة ,, شقف ,, كباب ,, عرايس

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي شاي ب نعنع   :SnipeR (27):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شيشبرك  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]


بدي فطاير زعتر اخضر بالجبنة البضاء[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بيبسي  :Bl (33):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]


عناب احمر[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي عصير جوافه  :Icon27:  :Arjel:

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي وجبة شاورما

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عصير ليمون ونعنع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي اي شي على زوقك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مقلوبة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شوكولاتة توبلرون

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي فنجان مج قهوة يعدل مزاجي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي تفاح احمر  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي عشا على زوقكم بس ضروري يكون معه سلطة خس  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي سمك مشوي ... اذا سمحتووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي بوظة اوريو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جاي عبالي  شوربة ماجي

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا بعدني ما افطرت و بدي فطور على كيفك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي شيشبرك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لو سمحت بدي سلطة فواكة بدون كريمة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لو سمحت بدي شاي بحليب ... لانها بتذكرني بصديقي نايف السبيعي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لو ما فيها غلبة بدي سلطة خيار بـ لبن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عصير برتقال وجزر

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي سم .......

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما بهونلي اجيبلك ياه سيكريبت

انا بدي لو سمحتم عرنوس ذرة مسلوق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سلطة تونا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جاي عبالي مناقيش سخنه + شاي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اوريوو  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي سم .....

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

...

قهوه..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لو سمحت بدي كرز احمر ( عنّاب )

----------


## mylife079

بدي فطور

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي لو سمحت
كمشة بندق محمص

----------


## معاذ ملحم

p114.JPG

ممكن كاجوو وشوية مكسرات

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تين أخضر لو سمحت..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نسكافيه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سندويش فلافل بطحينية على ذوقك   :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سندويش فلافل بطحينية على ذوقك   :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي قـ هـ ـوه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي شااااااااااااي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي منسف ع الغدا حضروه من هلأ ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ولعيون الأردنية النشمية .. العقيق الأحمر .. أحلى منسف اردني على الأصول 

بدي شي على زووووقك ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وهاي
 chocolate cupcake   
لمعاذ ملحم..عشان يحلي ضروسه  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي بوظة فروالة  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي شيبس دورينتوس لو سمحت...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكراً إلك يا العقيق الاحمر على التحلاية الحلوه .. وهاي أحلى دوريتوس لألك .

بدي شاي ب نعنع .. عشان بس اطلع اشتغل عـ التكسي اشربو عـ الطريق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي عرنوس ذرة مسلوقة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اي شي على زوقك الحلو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي ترمس لو سمحت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ط¨ط¯ظٹ ط´ظٹ ط¹ ط²ظˆظ‚ظƒ .. ظٹظ„ظٹ ظƒظ„ظƒ ط²ظˆظ‚

----------


## mylife079

ummaryam_1_1222833435344848372.jpg


*ط¨ط¯ظٹ ظپط·ظˆط± ط®ظپظٹظپ*

----------


## ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ط­ظ…ط±

ط¨ط¯ظٹ طھط´ظٹط² ط¨ط±ط؛ط± ظˆط¨ط·ط§ط·ط§ ظ…ظ‚ظ„ظٹط© ظ…ط¹ ط¨ط¨ط³ظٹ ط¯ط§ظٹطھ

----------


## mylife079

http://www.qfoody.com/resources/rest...rger_combo.jpg


*ط³ظ†ط¯ظˆظٹط´ط© ظ„ط¨ظ†ظ‡ ظˆط´ط§ظٹ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ†ط¹*

----------


## ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ط­ظ…ط±

ط¨ط¯ظٹ ط´ظˆظƒظˆظ„ط§طھط© طھظˆط¨ظ„ظٹط±ظˆظ†

----------


## mylife079

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/1096138...G_50G_100G.jpg


ظ…ط´ ط¬ط§ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط§ظ„ظٹ ط´ظٹ

----------


## ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ط§ط­ظ…ط±

ظ„ظˆط³ظ…ط­طھ ظپظ†ط¬ط§ظ† ظ‚ظ‡ظˆط© ظٹط¹ط¯ظ„ ظ…ط²ط§ط¬ظٹ

----------


## mylife079

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i.../138572819.jpg


ط§ظٹ ط´ظٹ ظٹط±ظˆظ‚ظ†ظٹ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي( أي إشي) لو ما فيها غلبة

----------


## mylife079

بدي شاي بنعنع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي بوظة ساندويش

----------


## mylife079

http://maisicecream.net/PubFiles/PRO...%84%D8%A7+.jpg

بدي كنافه

----------


## هلا

[BIMG]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/139/103768152.jpg/[/BIMG]

صحتين وهنا وكمان معها المعلقه ...

بدي كلام ممكن يرفعلي معنوياتي شوي ....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

فإن الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف

إذا سمحت بدي فنجان قهوه .. لحتى صَح صِح مزبوووط

----------


## mylife079

images.jpg

بدي اسكيمو او درادوووووووووووو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لو سمحت/تِ بدي كمشة بزر ابيض

----------


## mylife079

633706323366232544.jpg

بدي بطيخ

----------


## (dodo)

ععععع.jpg
بدي اي اشي على زوقكم

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي كاسة قهوة سادة تعدل راسي ...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي عرنووووووووس ذرة

----------


## shams spring

اممممم بدي عرايس لحمة يم يم يم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وين العرنوس طيب؟؟

على كل حال هاي عرايس اللحمة>>


بدي مفتوووووول زااااكي  :Emb3:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

http://forum.khleeg.com/imgcache/2/24984khleeg.gif

بدي قلاية بندورة

----------


## &روان&

كاسة عصسر مع شوية تلج

----------


## &روان&

بدي كاسة عصير مع تلج

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وهاي قلاية بندورة لمعاذ ملحم



وهاي ازكى كاسة عصير بثلج لروان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> وهاي قلاية بندورة لمعاذ ملحم


 
يسلموووو إلك وكلك زوووق .


أغلبك مرة تانية ممكن وجبة  بيتزا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لو سمحت كاسة مي باردة مممممممم

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي فنجان قهوة اعدل مزاجي

----------


## shams spring

> بدي عرنووووووووس ذرة



مع انها متأخرة شوي
بس هاي احلى عرنوس ذرة 
صحتين على قلبك ^_*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شو الطلب؟؟؟

طيب انا بدي بوظة على شوكولاتة زاااااااااااااااااااااكية ^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي قطايف

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي كنافة خشنة شكلها زاكي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي كنافة خشنة شكلها زاكي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي عصير ليمون ونعنع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي فروج + 5 ليرات ( دين )

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

5 ليرات مقدور عليها .. 

اي شي زاكي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مقلوبة أردنية .. لأروع صبية نشمية .

اكلة ع ذوقك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو ..



شاي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بدي لو سمحت معكرونة بالبشاميل

----------


## Sc®ipt

جاي عبالي تين

----------


## الوسادة

*اتفضل سيد زيدوووووووووووووو



بدي كاسة عصير مشهية*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يا رب ترويكي يا وسادة ^__^

بدي بوظة عربي من الآخر  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي تحلاية على كيف كيفك .

----------


## (dodo)

جاي عبالي دواااالي

----------


## Sc®ipt

بدي فطور لسه ما افطرت  :Frown:

----------


## إن الله يراك

وهاااااااد الفطور للي ما أفطر 
الدجاج الذهبي بالمعكرونة
http://www.hawaway.com/vb/imagehosti...0ebc75cfc4.jpg

وانا بدي قالب قاتوه بالشوكولاته

----------


## Sc®ipt

تفضلي  :Smile: 



انا بدي كيس فلافل ساخن (KFC) خخخخخخ

----------


## (dodo)

imagesCASJNLRA.jpg
认 谡硌 犴沔

----------


## 阙切 汜豌

认 蒌糖 掊驽 忧襄 .. 孢谶 轻陧

----------


## 劓 轻砬鱼礓

认 溆咔蓓

----------


## Sc甶pt

认 葚嫜 卺 唔 唔葸

----------


## 劓 轻砬鱼礓

哝呤磲

----------


## 轻谵磙 轻峭阊

认 哐侨硖 歪  :Smile:

----------


## 阙切 汜豌

è®¤ è’Œç³– وژٹé©½ ..

----------


## &ç„°هچ؟&

è®¤ و¹کن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”çٹ´

----------


## éک™هˆ‡ و±œè±Œ

*è®¤  ه­“ç¤¤  ه’ھç¦½ هˆ¤ é±¼è¤ھ .. 

ه­¢ç£²  ç»’ه´†é©½ è°² è½»è½¯  و“ژه”” .

*

----------


## &ç„°هچ؟&

ه±™ ه’ھç¦½ و‰” 
ه´†و؛´ è½»و­ھ ه‘¤ç،Œ و²” ه“‌ç¢› é‚‹é‚‹é‚‹é‚‹
è®¤ è‘ڑçگ¼

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هاي احلى وربات فطاير ..*

----------


## (dodo)

طيب ما حكتلنا شو جاي عبالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

خلص دودو بما انك اليوم نجحتي خلص هي احلى كنافة الك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*جاي على بالي قلاية بندوره على كيف كيفك ..*

----------


## &روان&

وانا بدي دوالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

بدي منسف على كيف كيفك .. عشنو بكره غدانا منسف*

----------


## &روان&

يا ريتو صحة بس انا بدي كاسة كوكتيل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

_صحه وعافيه 

***************************************

بدي مشروب ساخن على زوقك_

----------


## &روان&

بدي كاسة مي فيها ثلج

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*


هااااااااااااي احلى كاسة مي 

بالله بدي غلبك .. بسكويت  لحتى تكون ازكى مع الشاي .*

----------


## &روان&

بس وين الثلج يالله مو مشكلة المرة الجاي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*


هاي احى كاسة ماء بثلج ... كل شي ولا تزعلي .

شو حابه تقدميلنا اشي ع زوقك ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

وهاي احلى كنافة بمناسبة نجاح اختي بالتوجيهي (dodo)
بس بدي اغلبك  علكة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الف الف مبروك نجاح اختك .. وعقبال ما نشوفك متخرجه من الجامعه ..
*

اغلبك : ممكن   بروستد

----------


## &روان&

كاسة شاي على نعنع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*جاي على بالي .. نسكافيه ايطالي*

----------


## &روان&

بدي سندويشة فلافل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بدي فطور على زوئك الحلو  ..*

----------


## &روان&

بس شوي متأخر
بدي برياني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي اذا سمحت ... دجاج شوي وصحن لبن و شوية مقبلات  وشوربة ماجي .

----------


## &روان&



----------


## &روان&

بطل في مجال اطلب خلص هات الحساب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هاي عشرين دينار رجعيلي الباقي اذا سمحتي .. ولا احكيلك خذيهم هديه مني إلك

----------


## &روان&

كل هاي الطلبات وعشرين دينار ولا باقي كمان 
ههههههه
خلص المرة هاي على حسابي
  بس بدي اندومي لو سمحت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من عيوني .. بس هسا سكرنا والله .خليها لحتى تطلع الشمس .. على الساعه 9 بنفتح المطعم .وبنقدملك يلي بتطلبيه .. اوكي .

----------


## &روان&

خلص انا جبتها لحالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## (dodo)

هي عاشر مرة بدخل على المطعم وما بكون حدا طالب ااشي 
خلص جيبولي مخلل ويعطيكم العافية والحساب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هاد المخلل مجاناً .. والله ما بتدفعي اشي ولو .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بدي  هوت شوكلت ..*

----------


## &روان&

بدي  زيتون اسود

----------


## (dodo)

بدي مخلل خيار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بدي** بطاطا مقلية*

----------


## &روان&

بدي اي سكريم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي قهوه ..

----------


## &روان&

بدي سندويشة زعتر مع كاسة شاي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صحتين و عافية ..
بدي شوكلاته

----------


## &روان&

بدي    كوكتيل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بدي شي عـ زوقك .

----------


## &روان&

تفضل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*يزيد فضلك .. يسلموو  كلك زووق*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بطلب من يلي بعدي فنجان قهوه

----------


## مادلين

تأمري احلى فنجان قهوة
بطلب من  الي بعدي
 كنتاكي

----------

